# WTS: 1989 nissan maxima



## Vandalz (Oct 11, 2007)

Wanting to sell a 1989 Nissan Maxima. v6 5speed manual tranny. Interior looks very nice and so does body of car. willing to sell for $2500 obo. Clean title. very nice. i can send pictures if you request them.

email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

1. there is a classified section
2. where is the car located
3. how many miles?
4. when was the timing belt done last and can you prove it?
5. you want too much


----------

